# Display Myths Shattered:



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

> Display Myths Shattered: How Monitor Companies Cook Their Specs


Interesting read on how advertising of monitors and TVs is falsified to drive sales:

http://gizmodo.com/5541957/display-myths-shattered-how-monitor-companies-cook-their-specs

excerpt:


> The goal of this article is to point out and explain some of the most important myths, misconceptions, and misunderstandings about display technology. Much of what you're going to read is like the classic tale of The Emperor's New Clothes. What you've been told about the latest and greatest thing really isn't there, or better, or meaningful, or even visible.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I remember when they started messing with RMS ratings on amplifiers and radios.

Electronics manufacturers have been lying for a long time.

0 consumer protections from this unethical behavior.

I laughed so hard when that Dynamic contrast ratio crap started.


Great article, thanks Jack.

.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Stoner said:


> Interesting read on how advertising of monitors and TVs is falsified to drive sales:
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5541957/display-myths-shattered-how-monitor-companies-cook-their-specs
> 
> excerpt:


I found the article very interesting. Lately I have noticed several people recommending that new hdtv owners should be sure to "calibrate" their tv's for best viewing.

After reading the article, I wonder just how much good the homeowner "calibration " actually does for a better picture?

from your link....


> The Perils of Recalibration
> If you do get a display with a larger color gamut, it's necessary to reduce the gamut back to the sRGB/Rec.709 standard values by adjusting color saturation via a user control. Unfortunately, if the display isn't calibrated at the factory to match the standard color gamut, it's unlikely you'll be able to visually adjust it properly yourself. This kind of adjustment typically requires professional calibration using instrumentation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I buy the HD-TV, plug it in, and enjoy the picture.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I emailed the link to a friend of mine, great response.



> As we suspected, one can't decide on a TV in any rational way. Picture at the store may be inaccurate due to splitters and employees or customers adjusting settings. Specs are mostly lies and not even the same lies from one manufacturer to the next. This confirms my decision - by the cheapest one that is big enough and looks half decent!


.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Your friend uses my criteria.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Any serious digital photographer will have access to colour calibration equipment for monitors - if you know one!!!


----------

